# Radon Skeen 120 / Schraube Schwingenlager löst sich



## fablei (1. August 2016)

Tag Zusammen,
an meinem neuen Skeen (Mai 2016) löst dich die Schraube des Schwingenlagers auf der Seite der Kurbel (siehe Foto).
Ich hatte die Schraube gestern nach dem Putzen wieder angezoge, heute nach 7km aber gleiches Bild.

Muss das so oder stimmt da was nicht?







Danke,
Fabian


----------



## Radon-Bikes (1. August 2016)

fablei schrieb:


> Tag Zusammen,
> an meinem neuen Skeen (Mai 2016) löst dich die Schraube des Schwingenlagers auf der Seite der Kurbel (siehe Foto).
> Ich hatte die Schraube gestern nach dem Putzen wieder angezoge, heute nach 7km aber gleiches Bild.
> 
> ...



Hi,

bitte direkt den Support kontaktieren (02225/8888132) oder per Mail inkl. Bilder an [email protected]. Nach Absprache kann dieses Problem durch einen Servicepartner in deiner Nähe behoben werden. Das Gewinde sollte penibelst gesäubert und entfettet werden, die Schraube anschließend mit Loctide und entsprechendem Drehmoment wieder montiert werden. Falls Du das Rad direkt im Megastore in Bonn gekauft haben solltest, bitte bei den Kollegen vor Ort melden.

Gruß, Andi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (1. August 2016)

es müssen beide gewinde gereinigt werden.das vom rahmen und dass der schraube.dies nur zur ergänzung.


----------



## fablei (1. August 2016)

Super, vielen Dank.

Hab schon einen Termin mit nem Radon Servicepartner um die Ecke.
Plus: Radon übernimmt die Kosten des Service 

Gruß,
Fabian


----------



## sebastian1 (19. Februar 2017)

Hallo Zusammen,
ich habe ebenfalls ein Skeen 2016 und vermutlich das selbe Problem. Nach 7 Monaten (~ 600-700km) hat sich heute die Lagerschraube gelöst und schleift nun am kleineren Kettenblatt.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (20. Februar 2017)

sebastian1 schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> ich habe ebenfalls ein Skeen 2016 und vermutlich das selbe Problem. Nach 7 Monaten (~ 600-700km) hat sich heute die Lagerschraube gelöst und schleift nun am kleineren Kettenblatt.



Hi,

bitte den Support kontaktieren und checken lassen.

Gruß, Andi


----------



## baumfreund (23. Mai 2018)

Hallo ich habe ein Skeen von 2016 und war nach einem Geräusch am suchen, dabei bin ich auch über die lose schraube gestolpert... da die hinterbau lager kaputt sind dachte ich das das die schraube gelöst hat. fand aber beim zerlegen raus das die Unterlegscheibe seitens des Herstellers falsch rum montiert worden ist. also hat die scheibe nicht in der Mitte auf das lager gedrückt Sonden außen und hat quasi versucht das lager fest zuhalten. ich habe bike Discount nun mal angeschrieben nach dem die Defekt hinterbau lager laut Bike Discount schon nicht in die Garantie fallen bin ich gespannt was sie dazu sagen.


----------



## Trail Surfer (23. Mai 2018)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> bitte den Support kontaktieren und checken lassen.
> 
> Gruß, Andi


@baumfreund 
 Lesen hilft.


----------



## baumfreund (23. Mai 2018)

Das habe ich bereits getan. Und auch das steht da. Danke für den netten Empfang


----------



## Trail Surfer (23. Mai 2018)

Wenn es ein versteckter Mangel und das nachweisbar ist, wird Radon haften und nachbessern müssen.
Wenn nicht, gilt nach 6 Monaten Beweislastumkehr und hoffen auf Kulanz...


----------

